# Natalee Holloway case solved?



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*Natalee Holloway case "solved" by Dutch crime reporter Peter R. de Vries*

Finally there seems to be a breakthrough in the Natalee Holloway case:

Oranjestad - The Dutch television crime reporter, Peter R. de Vries, says that he has solved the Natalee Holloway case. 
In recent weeks, he has been filming with a concealed camera on Aruba and this has, he says, 
clarified the facts behind the young woman's disappearance.

Mr. de Vries, who has made his information available to the Aruban Public Prosecutor's Office, will not state who he believes is responsible for Ms. Holloway's disappearance. He says that that will be made clear in his television programme on Sunday.

Do you believe that the case is solved?
Normely the Dutch reporter Peter R. de Vries solves many cases.
For the sake of the mother I hope it is solved.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I hope his is correct and the officials are able to pursue it - for her mothers sake. I cannot imagine howl she feels with no closure!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie I feel the same way, it would be so nice for her mother to finally have closure.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Yeah I agree as well....I am sure her mother would like closure for her to be able to rest....it is just awful for them.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a bad feeling that this "tape" may not really "solve" anything. We've had SO many false leads etc these last 2 years.
My heart just breaks for the family.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I can imagine your hesitance....But as a Dutch citizen, to us, Peter R. de Vries is a legend...the guy has solved so many heavy cases/mysteries where the "Justice-Department" failed miserably...he is such a legend, he would NEVER claim something he can not fulfil.....he has a reputation to keep up...the guy has worked on this case forever.....
He's also always very truthful when he has worked on a case and not been able to solve it...very sincerely...
He was emotional yesterday when he told a journalist that he had to tell the mother what happened....this guy is usually Mr. Cool himself...very stern, cool, self confident and straight to the target.....
He knows what he's got....and he's going to show it to the world on Sundaynight in a 2 hr show....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

well it's nice to know the Dutch, trust and believe their reporters. Our illustrious "journalists" here in the states would think nothing of promoting "Mystery Solved" and then stringing you along for an hour to be left hanging. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Suzanne

I totally agree!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

How nice to have someone that people trust!! Has he asked the police to arrest the suspect or do they get time to run before his show?


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

As far as I know, he has transferred all his evidence to the Aruba Justice Department who are handling the case...and the press-speaker of the Aruba Justice Department has admitted that that has happened and they are now preparing on acting on it....
I guess they want to make sure they do it all through procedure....so that whoever has done it....my personal guess is that Joran indeed is still the main suspect...can be captured fully via procedure....I mean, how cruel would it be to have it finally solved and then the person walks away free due to procedure-faults..... So my guess is, that they are preparing....Surely not just waiting for Peter R. de Vries having broadcast his show...
I don't know how it works in America...but in the dutch system, if on the warrant for an arrest, the silliest mistake like a wrong date, wrong spelling of a name etc..can be a reason for a suspect to not be sued....As Aruba used to be Dutch, and somehow still are...I am guessing the system could be similar....

And yes, we do trust this crime reporter completely here in the Netherlands, he has earned that reputation via an impressive record of crimes unveiled, solved etc...he doesn't care about status...crime is crime....he even once did a huge show on policecars and politicians' drives not respecting the law....A few years ago a computer was handed over to Peter R. de Vries that belonged to a highly respected Justice-person, the guy had dumped it on the street next to the bins on the day the bins would be emptied, and it was still full of confidential documents!!!! It created a huge row and heightened rules and regulations for people working in the Justice Departments.............I could go on forever on what he has accomplished....
we would be extremely shocked if this would be a false alarm...and to be honest...I think Peter R. de Vries would have to emigrate to a very far away country.......and he would really not risk that.....


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Ans said:


> *
> 
> Do you believe that the case is solved?
> Normely the Dutch reporter Peter R. de Vries solves many cases.
> For the sake of the mother I hope it is solved.*


*

They just said on our news that they have a taped confession and that they showed it to her Mom. They showed her reaction and she seems to believe it.*


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

This is great. I can't imagine what her family has gone through. 

They are going to have a special on Monday on Primetime with this reporter.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> I could go on forever on what he has accomplished....
> we would be extremely shocked if this would be a false alarm...and to be honest...I think Peter R. de Vries would have to emigrate to a very far away country.......and he would really not risk that.....


Can we borrow this man for a couple of years? He sounds great. Yes, our system is full of loopholes also.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I just can't help but think of the Jon Benet Ramsey case and that freaky guy who "confessed".

And I guess I'm skeptical about someone who has to air the facts on television (TV ratings?) and just not cooperate and let the police do their job.

Anyone else out there "old" like me who remembers Giraldo Rivera and the "Jimmy Hoffa" treasure trove? Nothing there, but it gave him tremendous exposure and, unfortunately, TV ratings.

Hmmmm...maybe I'm just being cynical...

Maureen and Molly


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I really hope they really have solved the case this time. Thank you for sharing your information from Netherlands. I really didn't know that.. 

quote -Peter R. de Vries is a legend...the guy has solved so many heavy cases/mysteries where the "Justice-Department" failed miserably...he is such a legend.


Peter R. de Vries lost his creditbility.... I think in the states here, with the last time he was unable to press charges. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Moko said:


> And I guess I'm skeptical about someone who has to air the facts on television (TV ratings?) and just not cooperate and let the police do their job.


Well I can explain that one.....in his early years as a crime reporter, he tried to cooperate with the police, give them the information he found out and let them do the rest....this often resulted in the police either slacking, leaving it on the desktop under a pile of rubbish, bureaucracy, or mistakes by anyone in the police/justice department and the criminals walking away freely....Often the police department involved in the crime he was solving would be really offended that he solved it and really be uncooperative....
So he more often decided to go all the way, so there's no doubt what soever, and then hand it all over to the police completely.....


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

The latest rumour here is that an Aruban citizen working in a casino befriended Joran van der Sloot, and that he was telling him things....and then he contacted Peter R. de Vries and secret camera approach was set up.... and that's how he got his confession...
It is said that Natalee's death was an accident, that he did not kill her, but helped "dispose of the body".....

Also they showed pictures in the new just now with Joran partying in a disco with his friends completely intoxicated....

Whereas the Holloway-Mystery hasn't really been a hot topic here......since yesterday...EVERYONE is talking about it!!!

Oh it's on the news again... Miss Holloways attorney claims that on the footage seen, Joran says he was present that the death and disposal of Natalee's body....


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Wow, I was on my way to bed, had closed down my laptop...when I heard that after the commercials the news would show a video response of Joran van der Sloot on the statements made by Peter R. de Vries....
Now that got my attention!!
I'll keep you posted....


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I really hope they finally solved this. Please keep us posted on what you hear. I haven't heard much about this at all here.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Ok, he supposedly said that he went onto the water in a boat and let her body slide in to the water..... He now on telly admitted that he is on the tapes....but now said that it was a joke that he said that..... and that he's really sorry he made that joke...
Who ever still believes this liar......Beth Holloway is on the news again.....
However, they said that the tape would be allowed as evidence in court.....
Joran is a jerk...


I guess we won't know more until Sunday when we people can judge for themselves seeing the tapes whether or not this guy is lying through his teeth.....

The reason that he's not been arrested yet seems to be because they need to formulate the accusation properly to make sure they'll be successful in court.....


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> I guess we won't know more until Sunday when we people can judge for themselves seeing the tapes whether or not this guy is lying through his teeth.....
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ok - it's Sunday - any more news?


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

well, it seems kinda heavy and explicit the things Joran has been confessing to this informant...I didn't see the special, as I was out celebrating Carnaval, but there were some transcripts in the newspaper this morning that I think, on American telly, will not be shown.....Eric taped the show for me, so when I get home wednesday I'll know more.

As what I have read, he states that Natalee was extremely drunk and he and Natalee were having sex on the beach and then she collapsed...he then phoned a friend..and that friend took her body on to his boat and dumped her a few miles off the coast.... He is very detailed and explicit when he talks about it....and quite emotionless...he also talks about how he is lucky they never found her, and that he played it clever, and his father told him to stay shut the second time round he got arrested...and his father is sueing for money for the time Joran was in jail without reason bla bla bla...
Eric watched it all and said he was very impressed and taken by it...very intense....and he really felt like beating the **** out of this guy.....

I am at my parents these carnaval days, therefor I can't watch until Wednesday.... I am really curious if you guys will get the full show.... and if, I am sure quite some words will be censored....

In the newspapers it also said that Joran has gone into hiding for his own "safety". A guy who really seems to look like him has already been threatened and mobbed and is being assaulted at his house.... On Joran's facebook type site on Hyves he's receiving deaththreats and such....it's pretty going on here....

take care, 
Suzanne


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*jsut for your information*

Hey guys....
They've made an english version of Peter R. de Vries' website on the Holloway Case...here you can read transcripts etc...

http://www.peterrdevries.com/

The owner of this youtube channel has uploaded the whole 2hr special in blocks of 10 minutes...
http://www.youtube.com/user/12345678910nl


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, thank you for the update. I hope we do get the whole interview, the story has been on the Atlanta news since it happened. So sad for the family, but such a lesson for teens as to what can happen.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This is going to be on tonight, I think. They have been showing it all morning on every news station. There was a guy on one station disputing the whole thing saying it doesn't mean he did it. There were too many inconsistencies in his story, and the reporter was getting him high on weed.

Maybe there were inconsistencies because he has told so many lies, he doesn't know what is truth anymore. He has been the major suspect from day one. If it walks like a duck. yada yada.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just heard it will be telecast tonight in US, my DH didn't catch the network, but it said 9:00 pm.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

ABC
20/20


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

In California it's on tonight ABC 20/20 at 9:30.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you Suuske747 for the updates.
Your English is much better than mine.
Keep up the good work.
I'm pretty sure that he did it.
When you don't kill someone, than you don't make 
those ridiculous confessions.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I watch this last and was relived to see it gave Natalee's mother closure. Whether Joran ever serves a day in prison or not he will always be perceived as a murderer or a totally callas, unfeeling human being in the eyes of the world. What girl would ever want to go out with him? Who would want him as a friend? This should stop his plans for a really big settlement from the Aruba police.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow. I just saw part of the tapes today. 

I just cannot understand why you would get rid of the body if it was an accident. I could see panicking and leaving her there on the beach but doing that. I don't think that was a normal teenage reaction. 

I just hope it brings closure to her family. Loosing a child is one thing but not knowing if she still is alive and waiting for her to walk in your house is horrible. 

If he was a gentlemen, he would have fessed up in the beginning and ended this craziness.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm thinking that he got rid of the body because maybe he gave her some sort of "date rape" drug...On the other hand she was drinking so heavily that she could have died from alcohol poisoning..


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

She had a Bacardi 151, illegal in many countries and should not be drunk by inexperienced drinkers, it's got a alc. percentage of 75,5%! 

90% of our country is convinced that he did it.... his whole bodylanguage....he was not telling a lie...he really simply did not care.....

As indeed, if it was an accident, call an ambulance idiot.....

Oh and the crime reporter was not feeding him weed..... In the Netherland weed is a tolerated drug.... many people especially youth do joints....it's nothing usual....
Not that I condone it, but that's simply how it is here....it's not legal, but you can't be punished for having a certain amount for personal use....this is a result from it having positive effects for people with illnesses, if I remember correctly it's in the painkilling area....
We have coffeeshops.....and they don't sell coffee.....never ask in the netherlands for a coffeeshop if you just want an esspresso *grins*
They are allowed to sell in certain amounts to people over 18, and they can buy stock ....but noone is allowed to grow more than for personal use hahaha it's really funny if you think about it hahahaha


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Suzanne, bet you shocked some American people with the weed rules in Holland, haha. I recently found out that not only do you have to hide your alcoholic drink in a paper bag when in public, but you can't even buy alcoholic drinks on Sundays before noon, in some states not until 2 pm and in others not after 1 am on Saturday nights! Hahaha, tell that a German, hahaha.

:focus:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

hahahaha, Yes I think so *laughs* but then again, at least we don't pretend to be something we're not..... You just explaining the alcohol thing....funny how in a country like America with such strict rules, they have in ratio so many more drunk-driving deaths.... I mean how can you learn to become responsible with something if you are being kept away from it... My parents allowed us a children's glass of wine on a sunday dinner....a children's glass of champagne on special events...and one snowwhite (7Up with a bit of beer) during Carnaval when we were 12... 
They showed us that it was something specia, educated us about different kind of wines, beers, champagen, something to enjoy for its taste, not for any effect it has....they told us about the effect and the negative sides of too much....they showed us others and their behaviour...how to look for signs in others and if that would be someone we would want to be....and most importantly....they taught us how to say : No! To others....make our own decisions....and always decide about our own drinks....and get them ourselves....they really educated us....and I can truelly say, I have never been drunk in my life....because I grew into it.....I was educated.....
Instead in the US, at 21, in the middle of your wild teens when you are so not listening to your parents, when you are so vunerable to peer pressure, you are let loose .....and you get these wild "spring break" scenes that are often shown on television.....
I just don't understand why people think that a 16 year old brain is developed enought to drive and participate in traffic, but not sensible enough to learn how to drink with sense and respect....
But that's just my opinion 
:focus:

PS: OktoberFest !! *grins* Germans and Belgians just need their beer 
I mean, it were the people in the monastries brewing the best beers!! God wanted us to enjoy these great breweries


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Suzanne, bet you shocked some American people with the weed rules in Holland, haha. I recently found out that not only do you have to hide your alcoholic drink in a paper bag when in public, but you can't even buy alcoholic drinks on Sundays before noon, in some states not until 2 pm and in others not after 1 am on Saturday nights! Hahaha, tell that a German, hahaha.
> 
> :focus:


The paper bag rule is right here as well, but the whole Sunday and Saturday thing does not apply here to New York nor to California where I used to live. I think some states in the US are a lot more conservative than others. I do think it does go a little overboard too (in Maryland they couldn't sell alcohol at grocery stores - what is up with that?).


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

In PA we have special stores for liquor (they are State Stores) and separate stores for beer (Beer Distributors). You can not buy either in grocery or convenience stores. Both are nomally closed on Sundays. Recently, they decided to open a few State Stores on Sundays and also to put a few in grocery stores. Strangely, you can buy 6 packs of beer at Deli's any day of the week (ones with licneses to carry it). All very silly!

Back to the Natalie Holloway case. I watched the 20/20 and was so disgusted listening to that creep! Clearly he has more to hide than he admitted about the way she died. I thought the same thing that either a date rape drug was involved, or she was so incapacitated that he figured if anyone found out he was having sex with her in that state, he would be arrested because clearly she was in no state to agree to sex with him.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Totally off topic, yet goes with the beer thing. Saw today on the news, some lady arrested for not having her 1 yr old daughter strapped into her carseat. BUT, she strapped in her six pack of beer!! :frusty:

I watched last night, too. Mixed emotions on it. I think he's a tool, for sure. Has no regard for human life. I also thought alchohol poisening. Or, he did something to her, because she resisted once it got down to it. As far as feeding him the weed, to help with the confession. That, I didn't think was all that great. I could see where the whole thing could be tossed out. Just for that.
Probably not the smartest thing.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I have been a school nurse in a high school that attracts international students. I used to have the conversation about the drinking laws here vs their country. They always said that in their country they are taught how to drink first, and if they are responsible, they can get a drivers license. We do it the other way around.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I remember when my brother was living in Norway, he said something like a first offense drunk driving was punishable by loss of driving privaledges....for ever. If you some how got caught a second time it was life in prison, something crazy like that. For non-citizens, it was immediate expultion from the country. Now with a policy like that, drunk driving was held to practically zero, that's where I personally see the biggest problem with alcohol these days.

As far as Joran, he is guilty of something concerning Natalee's death. I was just happy to see that her mother had found such a level of peace and acceptance without the bitterness that can eat away your spirit.

BTW, I was one of the people that sat and watched Geraldo open the "safe" that turned out to be empty. :frusty:

Beverly


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

He is so guilty! An innocent man doesn't have anything to hide, or dump off the coast.

I've vacationed in Aruba 3 times in the last 10 years. Once since Natalie disappeared. It's changed. It is a beautiful island, with wonderful people, who support their families through tourism. It makes me sad to think the cost the people of Aruba are paying for his crimes.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's the video:

Confession from Joran van der Sloot.


----------

